# Help? "Ghosts Come Out on Halloween" song?



## Kaiserxion (Sep 17, 2010)

Disney does have many versions of those songs from the haunted mansion attraction. I owned a cd with a few of them long ago but I forget most of the stuff about it. I remember the name Mannheim Steamroller, I think thats a group or a a symphony of some sort. Disney may have a remixed version out, or another company contracted by Disney. Other then that I don't really have any idea. Hope it helps though.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Are you 100% on the lyrics being those exact words? Running through some oldies in my head... Do you know "Halloween Spooks" by Lambert, Hendricks and Ross?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSJsBHZsrds


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, I have the Lambert, Hendricks and Ross track--I love that track, by the way. And it's not any version of the Disney Haunted Mansion theme "Grim Grinning Ghosts"...and yes, the lyric is exactly as mentioned above. *"Halloween, Halloween/The Ghosts come out on Halloween!" * I actually know someone who has heard this song, but he doesn't recall who did it.

If you have seen Disney's "Ichabod and Mr. Toad" feature, there is a Bing Crosby song about the Headless Horseman, which is very similar in general sound and tempo to this track I am searching for.

I think the trouble is, the lyrics are so simple and so generic that any search invariably brings up many similar things--so far close but no cigar! Thanks for your help, if anyone else knows even the exact title or the group that recorded it, I would love to know.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I think I might be on to something. Check this link. 
http://www.myspace.com/alansanbornandtheallhallowsplayers/blog/443673856
Hopefully it's heading in the right direction.


----------



## Kaiserxion (Sep 17, 2010)

I found some lyrics but it was a childrens song or something.

Ghosts come out on Halloween,
Halloween, Halloween.
Ghosts come out on Halloween,
And float all around. 

Repeat verses, substituting:
Cats prowl….
Bats swoop….
Monsters stomp…. 

Does that sound about right?


----------



## Alan Sanborn (Feb 21, 2014)

Tom Anderson! Oh, Great Pumpkin! I stumbled across your query from three years ago while doing a search on "The Ghosts Come Out on Hallowe'en" today. Gobby Gruesome has actually already found the answer but, yes, I am the creator of the song, "The Ghosts Come Out on Hallowe'en!" For 38 years, I ran a haunt in the Westwood community of Los Angeles, CA. From 1975 until 2012 when, unfortunately, the house had to be sold after my mother's passing. In 1989, I submitted a song called "Hallowe'en Hysteria" to Dr. Demento and he played it on his Hallowe'en show. The next year, I adapted it as a live show and it went over so well that I continued to do original musical numbers for the following two decades. "The Ghosts Come Out on Hallowe'en" was our 1993 show and we included it on a C.D. that was released (the current version anyway) in 2005. I'm glad that you liked it enough to try to track it down. I especially like that it had the feeling that it had been recorded in the '40's or 50's. I was very much going for a Cab Calloway sort of feel. If you're still looking for it or are interested in other songs, let me know! 

Happy Haunting!

Alan Sanborn


----------



## Alan Sanborn (Feb 21, 2014)

By the way, I'd be fascinated to know what haunted attraction you heard the song at! Also, it' s interesting that you compared it to the Headless Horseman song from Disney's Legend of Sleepy Hollow. I did a 50 minute version of The Legend of Sleepy Hollow in 2006 and had my own song of Brom Bones singing about the Horseman. It was different from Disney's version but very much a tribute to that wonderful scene. 

Also, in attempting to follow Gruesome's link, I must curse those in charge of MySpace who deleted every blog and photo we had on there with absolutely no warning. It was an unfathomably nasty thing to do and I will never have anything to do with MySpace again!


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Alan Sanborn, 

I contribute to a podcast and would be more than happy to play your work on it if you're interested.


----------



## Alan Sanborn (Feb 21, 2014)

Atomic Mystery Monster said:


> Alan Sanborn,
> 
> I contribute to a podcast and would be more than happy to play your work on it if you're interested.


Sure! I'd love that. Is this an appropriate place to discuss logistics? I tried to post my e-mail so you could contact me directly but it says I don't have enough posts yet. Thanks!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Alan! I think we DID manage to get Tom a link to the actual CD (it's been a while but I seem to remember the conversation continuing further - maybe via "Private Message". ) 

Depending on how your account is configured, you can "Private Message" folks by clicking on their name in a post and selecting "Private Message" from the pop up menu, so that may be another way to get your email out without making it completely public. It's possible that could be limited by number of posts as well. I don't think it takes a lot of posts to get you over that barrier though.

Anyway welcome to the forums!


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Alan Sanborn said:


> Sure! I'd love that. Is this an appropriate place to discuss logistics? I tried to post my e-mail so you could contact me directly but it says I don't have enough posts yet. Thanks!


Wonderful! I've sent you a PM with an email address you can contact. Please let me know whether or not you are able to read it.


----------



## Alan Sanborn (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you, Gobby! I'll try sending Tom a message. And thank you, Atomic Mystery Monster! I got your message and I'll send some songs!

Happy Haunting!

Alan


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

i'm intensely curious to know where to get your cd - & are there any videos of this song posted? i sooo want to hear it now!


----------



## Alan Sanborn (Feb 21, 2014)

kmeyer1313 said:


> i'm intensely curious to know where to get your cd - & are there any videos of this song posted? i sooo want to hear it now!


Oh, thanks! The album is available through Amazon but, since they then get if from me, it's quicker and easier just to go straight through me. For the record, it's called "Halloween Hysteria and Other All Hallows Frolics" by Alan Sanborn and the All Hallows Players. As for hearing it immediately, I know that the only thing MySpace left on my page was the songs so there are half a dozen songs there, most from the album. Unfortunately, I note that The Ghosts Come Out on Hallowe'en" is not one of them! Is there a way to post it here and, if so, is that allowed?. If not, I can probably add it to my old MySpace page.

Anyway, you can hear some other songs at myspace.com/alansanbornandtheallhallo/music/songs

Happy Haunting!

Alan


----------



## Alan Sanborn (Feb 21, 2014)

Okay, I added "The Ghosts Come Out on Hallowe'en" to the MySpace page listed above. For some reason, so far, it isn't showing up on the main song list but, if you click on "Albums" you should be able to locate it.

Happy Haunting!

Alan


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Ah! Good to see this discussion. I heard the song while standing in line for an (awesome) vampire walk-through at the Queen Mary "SHIPWRECK" haunt in Long Beach. It added a nice atmosphere to the standing in line stuff! Kept things happy while I was waiting for go into the land of the vampires.


----------



## Alan Sanborn (Feb 21, 2014)

The current episode of Six Feet Plus radio is playing my song, "The Ghosts Come Out on Hallowe'en" if anyone's interested in hearing it! http://6ftplus.gravediggerslocal.com/2014/03/episode-98-rondo-hatton-buys-condo-in-manhattan/

I hope everyone's having a hauntingly wonderful Spring!

Happy Haunting!

Alan Sanborn


----------



## peachymoon (Aug 19, 2017)

I know this song... lel my dad made it. It's so cool that anyone knows it and yea.


----------



## Alan Sanborn (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Peachymoon! Welcome to HalloweenForum! I think it's pretty cool too! Love, Dad


----------

